# Wie bekomme ich den selben sound aus 2 ausgängen?



## Keygen (26. Juni 2011)

*Wie bekomme ich den selben sound aus 2 ausgängen?*

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los dass ich euch nerve mit den ganzen Threads, mit den ich euch vollballere, aber ich komm wirklich niwo weiter, google hilft auch nicht viel weil jeder meint ein y kabel behebt das Problem:

*ich habe:*

Einen Tieftöner, 2 Fernseher Lautsprecher, 2 Monitor Lautsprecher, 2 Schreibtisch Lautsprecher. 

Fernseher und Monitor: können keine tiefen töne erzeugen

Woofer: kann eben tiefe töne erzeugen, aber wenn ich spiele kann ich nicht hören woher der fein kommt

Schreibtisch Lautsprecher: können mittlere töne gut wiedergeben, hohe und tiefe dagegen nicht

*das hatte ich vor:*

alle zusammen anschliesen (hab ich auch gemacht) und jeden Lautsprecher kann ich, wenn nötig einschalten und ausschalten

*Problem:*

Unter "Wiedergabegeräte" zeigt es zwar alles an aber es gibt nur über den "Standartgerät" aus.

wie bekomme ich es hin, dass es alle Anschlüsse (Monitor, Desk und Tieftöner über Klinke und Fernseher über HDMI) gleichzeitig nutzt?

Ich hab ein ASRock P67 Pro3 (nebenbei: Klare kaufempfehlung von mir! )

Alle ausser der TV werden vom ASRock betrieben, der TV ist an der HD6950 angeschlosen, wie erwähnt über HDMI




Bitte kommt nicht mit Y kabel, das geht einfach nicht wegen den internen Wiederständen der lautsprecher, sie sind einfach zu verschieden, ausserdem will ich es mal auf ein passives 5.1 oder 7.1 system ausbauen.

Vielen dank, für eure beiträge und die erlösung die sie mit sich bringt^^


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich den selben sound aus 2 ausgängen?*

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, willst Du kein x.1 sondern den gleichen Sound aus mehreren Lautsprechern. Da Dein Mainboard einen Realtek-Sound-Chipsatz hat, könnte das wie folgt funktionieren:



aktuelle Realtek-Treiber installieren, falls Du es noch nicht hast (z.B. hier Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber 2.62 für Windows 7, Vista & XP zum Download - realtek)
Realtek 3D-Sound-Back Beta installieren (http://download.pcgameshardware.de/asset/binaries/3DSoundBack_Beta0.1.zip)
die Ausgänge im Realtek HD Audio Manager konfigurieren


----------



## Keygen (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich den selben sound aus 2 ausgängen?*

ok ich probiere es aus, danke für die hilfe


----------



## watercooled (26. Juni 2011)

Berichte doch ob das klappt, dann werd ich das auch mal probieren.


----------



## Keygen (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich den selben sound aus 2 ausgängen?*

das mitm konfiguieren klappt nicht, eigentlich kann man ja die anschlüsse anklicken und dann kommt ein kleines fenster, was die klinke ist (hinten, seite, tieftöner und co) aber bei mir kommt das fenster nicht


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich den selben sound aus 2 ausgängen?*

Vllt. passen das Tool und der Treiber noch nicht zusammen ? Ich hatte mit meinem MSI P7N SLI Platinum das Tool aus den MSI-Treibern (http://download1.msi.com/files/downloads/dvr_exe/realtek_hd_all_mb.zip) installiert und danach nur die Updates von Realtek. Bei mir konnte ich die Ausgänge dann derart konfigurieren. Vllt. funktioniert es auf diesem Umweg. Das MSI-Tool sah auch ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## Keygen (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich den selben sound aus 2 ausgängen?*

den treiber hatte ich auch

aber dieses sche*ss fenster kommt nicht, das ist mein eigentliches problem >.<


----------



## mattinator (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich den selben sound aus 2 ausgängen?*

Kann ich jetzt leider nicht mehr weiterhelfen, habe inzwischen ein anderes Mainboard mit anderem Sound. Vllt. findet sich noch jemand aus der sicher nicht so kleinen "Gemeinde" mit Realtek Onboard Sound.


----------



## biohaufen (26. Juni 2011)

Keygen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los dass ich euch nerve mit den ganzen Threads, mit den ich euch vollballere, aber ich komm wirklich niwo weiter, google hilft auch nicht viel weil jeder meint ein y kabel behebt das Problem:
> 
> ich habe:
> 
> ...



Wenn du ne Realtek Onboard Karte hast, Software installieren... Hab ich mit nem Freund schon gemacht er hast seine Kopfhörer einfach in den Mikrofon Eingang gesteckt und dann hat er gefragt was wir angeschloßen haben, dann, das was du angeschloßen hast !


----------

